# WTF Fuel Rail upgrade question...



## abs4ever50 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok...I have a FAST 90mm intake manifold along with a ridiculous amount of other upgrades but the only thing I need to know is are there ANY ways to get either a PP Fuel Rail Kit or a FAST (LS1) Fuel Rail Kit (or any combination of the 2) to fit the 90mm FAST intake? I have tried to get both on, and due to small clearance reasons, neither will fit. I can get the FAST kit on, but it leans the injectors to such an angle that it causes the injectors to leak. Are there any custom brackets or other solutions for such a problem? Thanks for any input.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

do you have stock injecters? if there aftermarket are they to tall? I put a typhoon intake with blue rails. I just bought 1 inch L brackets and they worked fine


----------



## abs4ever50 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have the FAST 46 lb injectors. They're the same size as stock. I'm at a complete loss as to what I need to do to get these things on...


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

hope this helps I went out side and took pics its not a show car so dont laugh at how dirty it is mine is a 90mm as well


----------



## abs4ever50 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hmm...I'll have to check that out. It looks like it may work. I really appreciate the input. I'll go check out some L brackets and go from there. Here's hoping...! Thanks!


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

no prob let us know how it turned out


----------



## abs4ever50 (Oct 18, 2009)

will do


----------



## goooooat (Apr 6, 2010)

Ever find anything out? I bought mine a few weeks ago wrecked and fixed it all up and bought a new Typhoon intake for it. Ive been driving it around and yesterday it decided to spit the number 8 injector out spraying fuel everywhere. Got it fixed (i thought) and spit it out again. I took the L bracket that came with it and bent it more towards a 90 degree instead of leaning the injectors to far and havent had any problems occur since. Did go and buy a nifty fire extinguisher to carry around now though. Anyone else ran into this?


----------



## abs4ever50 (Oct 18, 2009)

No, never got anything to work. No pre-made or custom brackets will work on any aftermarket fuel rails if you have the 90mm FAST intake manifold. It's BS if you ask me, but...whatever. The stockers seem to be fine, I'll just try to maybe get them powdercoated.


----------

